# 4430 steering problem



## kevlar (Jan 4, 2014)

I need some help!!! Have a 4430 john deere that was leaking oil at the steering column, so I took out the control valve with the steering column. Was told by a lohn deere shop that that style of valve was hard to rebuild and would take about 8 hours! I got a different style of valve from a wrecker and put it inbut have no steering at all now. I was wondering if there should be a metering valve to go with this valve, I read in a few different places that some models have a metering valve under the hood but my tractor doesn't have one. Think it was all together with the old steering control valve because it was a lot bigger. Please help I need it to push snow and im almost buried now!!!!!!


----------



## Avoss70 (Feb 9, 2014)

The cheapest way to fix your steering is to have the old valve rebuilt, to make use of your new valve you would need the metering pump you purchased, steering valve under the hood, new lines, and new steering motor assembly. hope this helps.


----------

